# UK Provisional Driving License



## mm2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, I was hoping someone could answer.. once my wife gets her UK spouse visa, will she be able to use this visa in her Indian passport to apply for a UK Provisional Driving Licence? Thanks!


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

She should be Able to drive for one year without a UK driving license if she has an indian driving license. She will need to apply for a new licence here after that. Insurance can be really high.


----------



## mm2 (Apr 2, 2013)

ahidges said:


> She should be Able to drive for one year without a UK driving license if she has an indian driving license. She will need to apply for a new licence here after that. Insurance can be really high.


She doesn't have an Indian driving license, so will be leaning to drive in the UK. Do we just send in her passport to DVLA for proof of ID? *I know I'm getting ahead of myself, not even got the spouse visa yet!*


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

yes , once shet gets spouse visa 

Spouse visa holders can apply for NI number , register for NHS and get Provisional License too.. and can take practical driving test etc just like citizens ......

the process im confused about it... i think u have 2 options.. either book an appointment at dvla office and take all the required documents if you dont want to risk posting passport etc.... and other one is offcourse posting your original documents ( pics, passport , the form from post office etc )


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

abidabzhussain said:


> the process im confused about it... i think u have 2 options.. either book an appointment at dvla office and take all the required documents if you dont want to risk posting passport etc.... and other one is offcourse posting your original documents ( pics, passport , the form from post office etc )


No such option of booking an appointment. Posting your passport to DVLA in Swansea is the only way. They used to offer in-person application, but after some fake passports were submitted, they've stopped it and now only accept application by post, so that trained staff in Swansea can verify each document.


----------



## mm2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No such option of booking an appointment. Posting your passport to DVLA in Swansea is the only way. They used to offer in-person application, but after some fake passports were submitted, they've stopped it and now only accept application by post, so that trained staff in Swansea can verify each document.


Thank you for this information Joppa, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

mm2 said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone could answer.. once my wife gets her UK spouse visa, will she be able to use this visa in her Indian passport to apply for a UK Provisional Driving Licence? Thanks!


Unless the rules have changed, your wife will need to be in the UK for 6 months/175 days or 170 days can't remember but it's basically 6 months before she can apply for a provisional licenses. It's on their website https://www.gov.uk/apply-first-provisional-driving-licence#before-you-start


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, 6 months in UK. They have brought this rule in to prevent other EU citizens, banned from driving in their country, crossing the border and passing the test and getting a new licence and continuing driving at home. So it applies to everyone, and not just non-EEA nationals.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No such option of booking an appointment. Posting your passport to DVLA in Swansea is the only way. They used to offer in-person application, but after some fake passports were submitted, they've stopped it and now only accept application by post, so that trained staff in Swansea can verify each document.


I have a question about turn around time for return of passport. If we send an expedited return postage for the return of passports how long should we plan to be without our passports? Is there any time during the year that is better than others to do this? My husbands job is to travel all over EMEA and would need to let his employer know how long he will be unable to travel outside the country.


----------



## aamirshanu (Oct 29, 2012)

Just wanted to tell you guys i think u dont have to wait for 6 months to apply for provisonal licence because i came here on 1st of january and i applied my provisonal licence after a one month and i got provisonal licence within 3 weeks ... I passed my theory test in first attempt and my practical driving test also in first try


----------



## mm2 (Apr 2, 2013)

aamirshanu said:


> Just wanted to tell you guys i think u dont have to wait for 6 months to apply for provisonal licence because i came here on 1st of january and i applied my provisonal licence after a one month and i got provisonal licence within 3 weeks ... I passed my theory test in first attempt and my practical driving test also in first try


Thanks you for this, please can a senior forum member confirm if this is the case? Thanks.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

aamirshanu said:


> Just wanted to tell you guys i think u dont have to wait for 6 months to apply for provisonal licence because i came here on 1st of january and i applied my provisonal licence after a one month and i got provisonal licence within 3 weeks ... I passed my theory test in first attempt and my practical driving test also in first try


I'm really surprised. I know that your suppose to put the date of when you entered the UK or something. I was told I had to wait and if I applied before then I could get in serious trouble! 

Joppa is there any truth to this?


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

I have just looked all over the dvla website and I can't find it anymore. When I first got here and went to apply the website said and it still says to be a resident of Great Britain and right beside it use to say something like (must be living in the country for the past 175 days) I have looked all over and can't find it any more. I wonder if the rules have changed hmmmm. Well I've been here for the right amount of time and then some so ill be applying soon anyway.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AFAIK, the rule hasn't changed. 

"You can only get a GB driving licence if you are normally resident in the United Kingdom.
To be normally resident *you must usually live in the United Kingdom for 185 days *in each calendar year. Applicants who are not UK citizens or nationals of another EU or EEA country will not be considered normally resident if they:
• do not have leave to remain in the UK, or
• are in the country on a temporary basis without leave to remain either while awaiting a decision to stay in the UK or following a decision refusing such an application."
Source: DVLA-INF1D


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> AFAIK, the rule hasn't changed.
> 
> "You can only get a GB driving licence if you are normally resident in the United Kingdom.
> To be normally resident you must usually live in the United Kingdom for 185 days in each calendar year. Applicants who are not UK citizens or nationals of another EU or EEA country will not be considered normally resident if they:
> ...


Thanks for this Joppa! I looked all over last night as I was going to post the site but I couldn't find it. I thought that's what the rules said so I don't know how Aamirshanu said they got their provisional license within one month and a few weeks of being here.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ddang said:


> Thanks for this Joppa! I looked all over last night as I was going to post the site but I couldn't find it. I thought that's what the rules said so I don't know how Aamirshanu said they got their provisional license within one month and a few weeks of being here.


I don't know what the online application forms asks, but paper form D1 specifically asks the date of arrival in UK and that you must normally be living in UK for 185 days before you can apply.


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

When I applied, It asked for my arrival date and I had to sign that I would be resident for 185 days a year and not that I had been in the UK for 185 days. I arrived at the end of June, applied for my DVLA provisional license in October, and it was granted immediately. I had been in the UK for only four months.


----------

